# What goat people need :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this is what The Goat Spot needs :-D


Start Searching in your area NOW!
Fill out the fields below to continue!
Step 1 of 3
I'm a:	
Looking for a: Age: to 
City: 

search by city name or zip code


Welcome to Horse People Dating – the net’s number one spot for women and men who love horses. Here you’ll find horse lovers of all ages, shapes, and sizes and all of them looking to meet others who enjoy spending time on top of a horse. If you enjoy riding horses, then you’re going to love Horse People Dating. 

Now you have access to thousands of other horse lovers right at your fingertips and Horse People Dating makes it easy to connect with them! As the top-rated horse lover dating site, we can help you find your perfect match today!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it would be great ! All you have to do is take out the horse and add a goat , lol.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

IDK...Goat People doesn't quite sound the same as Horse People. ::


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

glndg said:


> IDK...Goat People doesn't quite sound the same as Horse People. ::


Please explain&#8230;&#8230;.:snowbounce:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cricket&#8230;..cricket&#8230;&#8230;cricket :thinking:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not saying it's not a good idea...it could be. I like goats, of course I do.:: But I don't think as many people like goats as like horses....but I suppose that's irrelevant. Okay, Laura, it's up to you. This might be the biggest thing since FaceBook. :stars:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

hummm...Goat people sounds...well like something out of Lord of the rings :ROFL:..could we have another name for it...Goat farmers maybe? ;-)


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

happybleats said:


> hummm...Goat people sounds...well like something out of Lord of the rings :ROFL:..could we have another name for it...Goat farmers maybe? ;-)


That would avoid the inevitable image of actual goats, or goat-like people, dating, which we all must admit can be a bit stinky and gross.:ROFL:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

That's funny Laura. You might just be on to something...."Horse People Dating" changed to "Goat People Dating".....now that's a concept! :slapfloor:TGS....top rated Goat lovers dating site. hlala: :lovey:


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

lol aat least the people you meet would understand that rut smell.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

glndg said:


> I'm not saying it's not a good idea...it could be. I like goats, of course I do.:: But I don't think as many people like goats as like horses....but I suppose that's irrelevant. Okay, Laura, it's up to you. This might be the biggest thing since FaceBook. :stars:


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: You did good , i was wondering how you were going to get yourself out of it , lol. I don't know , i think we would all be surprised on how many people are out there , no pun intended yet , that are goat lovers 
Im both , and i bet there are tons out there who have , love , both .

Your right Cathy , "goat people" does sound a little&#8230;.well&#8230;.scary :twisted:
Maybe goat farmer or breeder sounds better , lol.
One of my best friends tells me she can't sleep at night if she looks at my boy Scout. I guess he looks like a devil goat :twisted: :roll:

And , it can be stinky , but at least smelling a bit like a buck will be totally understandable :ROFL: And sharing "pooch picks" would be normal and not a reason to slap someone upside the head :laugh:
And being late for a dinner date because of that darn doe code of honor :hammer: I think we should run with this &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
Austin &#8230;..onder: :type: :whatgoat:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Not goat breeder......

Nope, don't even ask. :snowlaugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

glndg said:


> Not goat breeder......
> 
> Nope, don't even ask. :snowlaugh:


:thinking:  Your right&#8230;...:hammer::whatgoat:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Not goat breeder......
> 
> Nope, don't even ask


 ( wheres the little yellow man that has his hand over his mouth?? ) lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

glndg said:


> Not goat breeder......
> 
> Nope, don't even ask. :snowlaugh:


Lol (although laughing out loud is a under statement) I'm glad you said it cause I was thinking but was keeping my mouth shut.......or rather fingers still 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Boy , my mind was nowhere near that thought 
Maybe a good idea to nix this thread……

Bad Laura , bad , bad , bad…..:hammer:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I thought it was a cute idea  the only thing I really see wrong is I see way more gals then guys on here. Granted there are some people on here that I have no idea what sex they are lol but from who I do know that are all chicks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Good point. There are some guys, but they usually don't post as much. :thinking:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have been members of horse boards in the past though, and in that way it is the same, there were always way more women who posted on the horse boards than men.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , the more i think about it :scratch: its more us then the men…..
Oh well :shrug: :-D


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, some men are too proud to ask for help or they think they know all the answers, much less take "embarrassing" pictures of pooches and udders and testicles. Which leaves us girls to do that stuff. Not all guys are like that, but enough that I know are. 

And yes, my mind was a gutter ball from the get go on some of those goat dating site names. Go for Caprine instead of Goat, and the mind stays out of the gutter better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its funny , i started this thread as a joke and it sorta took off in a few different directions i wasnt prepared for :ROFL:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

A dinner date for goat people. click here


----------

